# I've lost the tirpitz!!!



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2005)

can anyone see the tirpitz in this pic, the source said it's in the top right, i've circled something but i think it's too big............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 27, 2005)

I could be wrong, but this looks more like it to me.


----------



## Adolf Galland (Jan 27, 2005)

no it can't be 2 big cuz the tripitz is a battleship compare to the destroyers(which u c those 3 lines at the left of the blue circle), it might actully be 2 small, but the blue circle is 2 big


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't think those are destroyers. I think they're smoke pots, as part of a smokescreen.


----------



## JCS (Jan 27, 2005)

If you ask me this looks like it....


----------



## JCS (Jan 27, 2005)

That came up with pretty crappy quality, heres a clearer pic...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2005)

I have no idea, but you have to give it to the people studying the pictures in those days. And the PR pilots, the sight on them was amazing.
Great pic, by the way lanc.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jan 28, 2005)

Amazing!! 60 years and you British are still obsessed with where that ship is!!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2005)

At least we sunk it. Contray to what some AMERICAN documentary claimed. The USS Iowa sunk it in the Atlantic, apparently.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess none of us will get a job in intelligence as photo interpreters!  Let me  around with Photoshop and try some enhancements and brightness/contrast adjustments.


----------



## trackend (Jan 28, 2005)

I found it all right you didn.t wait till it weighed anchor


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2005)

Of course! It was so obvious, in the first photo.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats an ace shot...

Now whats the plane flying past?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2005)

well it must be in these somewhere!!! and thanks for the help, parhaps i could take it to a fate, find the ship and win a prize.............


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

has anyone else seen it?? i still aint sure where it is on the pic??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude trackend found it...its up there...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2005)

perhaps you've not notised a slight diffence in his pic and the original.............


----------



## trackend (Feb 1, 2005)

Sod it, Ive been sussed. 
Lanky. You're a sharp eyed little image interpreter.
As for the plane I dont no how about a Condor


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

I know the plane is a lancaster, i'm just looking for the tirpitz which is in there somewhere..............


----------



## Andrew (Feb 4, 2005)

I think that the Tirpitz is under all that smoke off to the right.and may not be in the picture at all, because I am sure that is not a recon photo, it looks like it may have been taken from an Escort Fighter.

If the prevailing wind is East to West, the smoke produceing machines would be situated east of the target, so that the wind blows the smoke westwards, and therefore cover the target, also the bombers are flying roughly in the same direction as the smoke is being blown, which is also an indicator of where the target could be.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> I know the plane is a lancaster, i'm just looking for the tirpitz which is in there somewhere..............



I mean the plane flying past...looks 109ish to me but I dont know.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

Cant quite see it on your pic either lanc, heres some from Flypast nov 2004 edition.

Before:-









After taking a direct hit from a 12,000lb "Tallboy" bomb (lower left)


----------



## reddragon (Mar 28, 2005)

I have seen that photograph before and if I recall correctly, she was much easier to spot than in this photograph. However, it's been so long since I've seen it, I can't remember where she is. I'll look around and see if I have a copy of the photo in a book or something.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

i believe it's actually a still from a piece of video fotage, and no CC, there were no enemy fighters present during the attack.........


----------



## reddragon (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's a description of the photo, but it doesn't say where she is:


Photo: One of the attacking four-engine Lancaster bombers is at the centre of the photograph during the attack on Tirpitz 15 September 1944. The effort to cover the area in smoke is self-evident.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

There were TWO occasions when the Tirpitz was attacked, and the Enemy fighters failed to meet it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

3 occasions actually.............


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

3 - wow I knew of the two when the 617 9 sdns attacked, what was the other?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

there was a third but both the afore mention squadrons i believe, we went into this argument long ago.........


----------



## reddragon (Mar 31, 2005)

I see a shadow just below the the horizontal lines of smoke that may be her. If you make a v with the bomber being the start of one line, and the three horizontal lines of smoke being the other, you will see a large smoke "cloud" and to the left of it is a shadow which I think may be her. I don't have the ability to mark a photo like you guys do, but I'll give it a try and show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## reddragon (Mar 31, 2005)

How can I edit a photo to show where I believe she is? I can make out the shoreline above and below the bomber to some extent and I can see what appears to be the bow of the Tirpitz to the left of what appears to be a large cloud of smoke below and to the right of the bomber. Sorry I can't be more precise at this point but what I see really does look like the bow of the ship.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

ok do you have a program like paint on your computer, it doesn't have to be anything advanced..........


----------



## reddragon (Mar 31, 2005)

How do I add a photo? I put a circle around the shadow that I think may be the Tirpitz and a dot on what I think is her bow and put the photo in photobucket but it won't show up here. What do I do to get it here?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

ok below where you normally put a post there should be an icon saying "post reply", click it and go down, click brouse and add the file.........


----------



## reddragon (Apr 2, 2005)

Nothing I've tried works. I've put the photo in message body, file name, and file comment (both under add an attachment). No photo ever shows up. It's in photobucket so what do I do to get it to show here?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

what type of file is it saved as?? if you want you can email it to me and i'll post if for you, i'll email you my email address yeah??


----------



## reddragon (Apr 3, 2005)

When I drew on it, it became a bmp file. 

I'll try to send it to you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

ah there's the problem, you can't upload .bmp files, try and save it as a .jpeg and start again.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

ok sorry this has taken so long but this is the picture that reddragon sent to me, of where he thinks the tirpitz is and this's the best bet i've seen so far............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

That could be it. Or what about here? (pink circle..)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

that's the original one i pointed out........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Is it? I couldnt be bothered to go back and look  It looks like it could be one of those 2 though. If we knew the altitude from which the picture was taken it might be easier.


----------



## reddragon (Apr 8, 2005)

The yellow area in the photo posted by Cheddar Cheese is what looks like a shadow that may be the ship, although part of it is still visible to the left of the circle. 

I have no way to convert the bmp I have to a jpg. I tried to send it to The Lancaster Kicks Ass but don't know if I was successful or not. I don't even know if it was large enough to be of any use.

Oh, I see. You did post it. I thank you for your help and apologize for any trouble. I believe the area in pink to be land. I can see the shoreline running below that area just below and to the left of the circle. I can also see signs of shoreline around the area I circled so I can't be sure if that is the Tirpitz in her berth or if it is land.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

well CC for a bit of reference that lancaster has a 100ft wingspan (it's actually 102ft but it's less complicated this way) and i would estimate it to be no lower than 9,000ft...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

At that altitude the Yellow circle would seem more accurate. However, didnt the source of the photo say it was in the top right? Do you have the source?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

it's from the albums on this site........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

